# running red lights



## dougn (Jun 9, 2004)

does anyone stop for those 3 way traffic lights like the one on south bound foot hill in los altos (i think)?


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Yes .


----------



## geoffss (Feb 12, 2005)

*Stop!*

YES!

Cars take that corner (at Foothill/San Antonio) wide sometimes into the bike lane. 

I have seen too many people blindly run stop signs and stop lights to hesitate to tell you STOP AT ALL STOP SIGNS AND STOP LIGHTS!!!

Not only is it the law, it might also save your life:thumbsup:


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

I stop for all traffic lights. I may consider going through an intersection like the one on Southbound Foothill after a stop if there is no cars around. On other traffic lights, only if the light does not have a sensor that detects me and change to allow me through will I run it when safe.

I also stop or slow way down for stop signs. I will only go through a stop sign without making a stop if there is not anyone around (which I know is illegal, but is generally safe).

I look at both of stops signs and traffic lights not as me being slowed down, but as trackstand and acceleration practice.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

Los Altos, Portola Valley and Woodside have a low tolerance for cyclists who run the red lights. And Woodside residents already have a low opinion of the hundreds of cyclists who ride through their area. Please don't contribute to the bad reputation associated with cyclists. What would be tragic is reading about another cyclist injured or dead from a vehicle collision.

I'm guilty of running stop signs and red lights, but only after pausing or slowing down enough to determine I am not jumping front of a vehicle.

Peace and stay out of harms way.


----------



## dougn (Jun 9, 2004)

i think i'll get more accurate stats if i sit there and watch for a few minutes


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

i am guilty of blowing past those stop lights, however i usually make it a point to slow down and look first. same with stop signs.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

You will get ticketed for going through those 3 ways stop lights, ESPECIALLY that one at San Antonio and Foothill. It's a point on your driving record, so I'd recommend stopping. I too was unsure of whether we had to stop or not, until my friend told me how he got a ticket for it.


----------

